# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Trafikimi i qënieve njerëzore sjell të njëjtat fitime si ai i drogave

## Davius

Variantet e shfrytëzimit të fëmijëve janë të ndryshme. Në vendet jugore të Evropës fëmijët e shfrytëzojnë shpesh si lypsa.  


 Tregtia e fëmijëve nuk është tipike vetëm për Azinë, Afrikën apo Amerikën Latine. Sigurisht që në këto vende gjendja për shumicën e fëmijëve është shumë e mprehtë se sa në Evropë, por tregëtia e fëmijëve është e përhapur në të gjithë botën. Me pretekste të ndyrshme çdo vit qindra fëmijë largohen nga familjet e tyre për të punuar diku tjetër, por jo rrallë edhe për t'u shfrytëzuar si hajdutë apo prostitucion. BE-ja ka nxjerrë së fundi një libër në të cilin u rekomandohet nëpunësve se si duhet t'i trajtojnë fëmijët që janë viktima të tregtisë. Claire Potaux, është eksperte për tregtinë e fëmijëve pranë IOM dhe bashkëautore e këtij manuali.

"Trafikimi i qënieve njerëzore është një biznes vërtet i madh në përgjithësi, përfshi këtu edhe tregtinë e fëmijëve. Ky është shkaku se përse trafikantët e qënieve njerëzore nuk kursejnë asnjë mundim dhe rrezik për të organizuar dokumenta të falsifikuara dhe udhëtime për qëniet e trafikuara. Trafikimi i qënieve njerëzore sjell të njëjtat fitime si ai i drogave, dhe për këtë është një ndër bizneset më të mëdha." thotë Claire Potaux.

Me manualin për trafikimin e fëmijëve, ajo dhe kolegët e saj të IOM, mundohen ta sensibilizojnë opinionin për problemin e trafikimit të fëmijëve dhe sidomos për mënyrën e trajtimit të viktimave.

"Ne kemi një klishe në lidhje me viktimat e trafikimit. Viktima është një vajzë 17-vjeçare, e cila shfrytëzohet për prostitucion. Por kjo klishe nuk u përgjigjet të gjitha rasteve. Për këtë shumica e fëmijëve të trafikuar nuk konsiderohen si viktima, në rast se nuk e plotësojnë këtë klishe. Pra në këtë mesë kemi të bëjmë me një sfidë të vërtetë kur vjen fjala për të mësuar se si mund t'i identifikojmë më mirë viktimat e trafikimit në Evropë."

Variantet e shfrytëzimit të fëmijëve janë të ndryshme. Në vendet jugore të Evropës fëmijët e shfrytëzojnë shpesh për punë shtëpie apo si hajdutë. Në vendet e tjera ata shfrytëzohen si lypsa. Po ashtu ata shfrytëzon për tregti organesh, apo për adptime ilegale. Edhe këto raste shfrytëzimi u sjellin trafikantëve fitime jashtëzakonisht të mëdha. Ndërkohë në mediat perëndimore njoftohet vetëm për rastet e shfrytëzimit seksual të fëmijëve apo kur ata i përdorin për fotografi pornografike.

"Trafikimi nuk është vetëm pjesë e krimit të organizuar, por edhe një krim kundër të drejtave të njeriut dhe të drejtave të fëmijëve. Për fëmijët viktima kjo do të thotë një nga përvojat më të këqia dhe traumatike të jetës së vet. Për fëmijët trafikimi do të thotë shkëputje nga familja dhe vendindja, nga fëmijëria dhe shkollimi. Shpesh trafikantët përdorin dhunën, ata i rrahin fëmijët, i kërcënojnë dhe ushtryjnë ndaj tyre një presion të jashtëzakonshëm që të gjejnë para duke vjedhur, lypur apo duke prostituuar. Dhe edhe pse numri i rasteve të identifikuara ndryshon nga njëri vend tek tjetri është tepër e domosdoshme që t'u kundrvihemi rasteve të tilla, sepse kemi të bëjmë me një ndër krimet më të rënda ndaj njeriut."

Grupi i ekspertëve të IOM mendon se nëpunësit që marrin në pyetje fëmijët viktima të trafikimit duhet të jenë të përgatitur sepse kanë të bëjnë me fëmijë të traumatizuar. Nuk mjafton që punonjësit e policisë t'i marrin ata thjesht në pyetje dhe pastaj gjykata të vendosë që t'i dëbojnë në vendlindje, sepse pa mbështetje këta fëmijë nuk janë në gjendje të shpëtojnë nga kthetrat e trafikantëve. Pak kohë pas dëbimit nga një vend, ata shpesh i gjen në një vend tjetër. Për këtë IOM ka zhvilluar një program për kthimin e kontrrolluar të fëmijëve në vendet nga ata vijnë dhe për trajtimin dhe shkollimin e tyre. Por në rast se të miturit nuk pranojnë të kthehen, ata mund të qëndrojnë në vendet e BE-së deri në moshën 18-vjeçare.

Claire Potaux thekson se në rast se një i mitur kapet si hajdut xhepash në një vend të Evropës ai shpesh konsiderohet si kriminel dhe jo si viktimë e një ekonomie neoliberale, e cila ofron për disa një jetë luksoze në kurriz të shfrytëzimit të fëmijëve.

"Dëshira ime është që të mos ketë më trafikim të fëmijëve, por e di se kjo është tepër e vështirë, sepse nga kjo nxirren të ardhura tepër të mëdha. Për këtë fillimisht duhet të përqëndrohemi tek masat preventive ndaj trafikimit të fëmijëve dhe punës sqaruese. Po ashtu duhet që për vendet nga vijnë fëmijët të jepen më tepër ndihma për zhvillimin. Tepër e rëndësishme është që të krijohet një ndërgjegje globale që tregtia e fëmijëve është një krim dhe që ky lloj trafikimi ekziston."

----------


## Zemrushja

Tek lexoja kete teme qe ti ke hapur Davius... me bie ne sy dicka ..se si mundet te keqtrajtosh te miturit...qe sa kane dale ne jete...qe nuk dine gje prej jetes...
Si mundet valle tu mesosh ligesite e jetes qe ne ate moshe miturore??? Si mundet te luash me fatin e tyre...ti lesh ata ne nje bote ku te mbizoteroje injorancia..vjedhja..prostitucioni??

Nuk e di por te besh dicka te tille..duhet te kesh zemer shume te forte vallai...Si ia bejne ata persona qe vene lekun para nje qenieje njerezore...ata e dine

Nuk e di...me preku shume kjo teme...

----------


## Igli_Vlonjati

Trafikimi i qenjeve njerezore dhe sidomos i femrave eshte puna me e rrezikshme.Mund te fitosh sot por neser nuk e ke koken te siguruar me.Kur shkon ne shtepi nuk e ben gjumin si te tjeret,por mund te zgjohesh i lebetitur sepse cdo gje mund te te ndodhe.Di shume e shume raste te pakten dhe ne vlore ku jetoj qe sado te pasur ose te mbrojtur te kene qene keta njerez prape jane ekzekutuar.Nejse per mendimin tim kjo eshte puna me e keqe,madje edhe me e keqe se te merresh me droge.

----------

